# Salt Fork Saugeye- Anyone Fishing??



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The better half and I are hitting the fork on sunday- anyone been having luck?? We'll fish the dam area, hoping to find shad w/ eye beneath them. We'll be using minnows and also ripping vibees.. last time out was tough, any hot colors/tips... if we don't have a decent trip sunday, she's probably done for the year If we get a few, she'll go again Anyone going?? We'll be in the trusty old tub w/ trolling motor.. Any PMs welcome, we need to hit some ( I'm not watching my Browns to go fishing) Hope to see you on the water!!:B


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I was out there the day before Thanksgiving for 5 hours anf marked groups of shad everywhere. Fished below them and had 1 fish on for about 4sec. and was gone. Only good thing was I had an Eagle watch me for 2 hrs.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got to morning glory ramp in the AM, 3 boats there. Better half told me to go alone.. found plenty of shad, could not buy an eye. Dropped minnows on their heads, beat them w/ vibees in 5 diff colors- all I got was 3 white bass and 2 crappie... more boats showed up as the day went on, never saw 1 caught. ( I should be fishing at night???) Marked a lot of fish near the entrance to cabin bay, worked it hard- no takers. 3 other boats stopped and worked that area, noone was getting any. Barely made it back to the truck, battery was very low!! Need a bigger boat!! 8 boats out when I left, most were working the bank area across from the ramp. Still have not met a member on the water, always looking for OGF stickers/hats.. ( always wear my hat at public lakes)


----------

